# DGR - DGR Global



## mmmmining (27 March 2007)

This is a very interesting company
124m shares +19.2 options @19.7c 
Market cap at $12.m

I like the business model of this company: Multiple commodities exposure, (Moly, nickel, gold, copper, uranium, cobalt), develop projects, spin off assets in a new company. 

It has done one already as Solomon Gold, three are in  pipelines:

Anduramba Molydenum Pty LTd

D'aguilar Nickel Pty LTd

Mount ISA Metals Pty Ltd

Worth to have a look.


----------



## mmmmining (27 March 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Last week, the spouse of Director Christopher Rawlings has bought 260,000. Not much for $24,960

A couple of things make it significant:

1. Director's spouse has different surname. Must not be the first marriage, or she is a strong woman, cannot be easily screwed;

2. She increased her share holding (exclude option) by more than 50%


----------



## mmmmining (28 March 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Just post one more time before this gem is buried.

The moly project project NPV of $75m at 20% discount rate, and Moly price of $US25 (spot price is $US29, and current EV of DGR is about $12m);

A few Moly focused stocks has huge appreciation, such as MOL, and THR, but this one is still legging;

More Feb. nickel drilling results will be released soon. The company used to think the Mt Cobalt nickel project is a company maker, but the focus was shifted into the moly;

And Mt Isa Metals project, attracted RAB Capital seed investment. Mt Isa is associated with copper and uranium. Having a uranium project spin off, you know what is happening recently.

I believe this little company worths a look.


----------



## alankew (28 March 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Mining was there priority in the IPO to holders in parent company-do they have any U.Thanks


----------



## mmmmining (28 March 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*



alankew said:


> Mining was there priority in the IPO to holders in parent company-do they have any U.Thanks




The have uranium prospective land holding in Mt Isa. Mt Isa is a major uranium and copper region, very hot address recently. SMM, PDN, DYL, GSE, MRX, URL, CDU..... all has a piece pie over there.

The company might complete the BFS, and sell it to somebody else. The company's strategy is to find and define a project, spin off it, sell it or keep it to maximize the shareholders value.


----------



## mmmmining (3 April 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Just can't help to post another one.

Look, at about $15m market cap, the Molybdenum project has NPV $155m. The market cap is only 1/10 of the NPV. I know $60m capital cost is tough to get. It might need to sell majority of the project say 70% to some Chinese or so, for $50m, then they are in the money.

In addition to Moly, at least three of its more mature projects are planned to be listed on ASX. 

I cannot find any company more undervalued than this.


----------



## julles (3 April 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

It's certainly getting the interest today Minnnning..     I own a few.


----------



## mmmmining (3 April 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*



julles said:


> It's certainly getting the interest today Minnnning..     I own a few.



I am glad to know that you own it. What a great run today. I only discover this gem over a week ago when I try a new approach to select stocks. That is to approach it through the Significant Change of Director Interests. (You can find this one on that thread too).

I cannot help to share this one with ASFer's. Until your post, I am extremely disappointed when there is almost zero interests on this.


----------



## julles (3 April 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

I think most aren't informed on what Molybdenum is I don't know a great deal about it either, but when I read that prices where going up I thought That's all I need to know


----------



## julles (3 April 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Here's a bit more info regarding the Moly Price as at April 2007

VOLATILE MOLYBDENUM PRICES SPIKE
Monday, April 02, 2007 - FreeMarketNews.com

Since storming back into investors’ hearts a few years ago, molybdenum’s been a fairly volatile market - with prices spanning from the low single digits to highs above $40/lb. But with threats of Chinese export controls and the launch of new ETF in Canada, an already tight supply situation has recently gotten much worse in the moly market, sending spot prices above $30/lb. in recent days. With that move, shares of primary molybdenum producers have taken off – with new 52-week highs almost a daily occurrence. -Resource Investor


----------



## julles (21 April 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

DGR could be set to rise more next week, a fairly reliable chart pattern is forming.  The large sellers seems to have finnished and I expect a change of substantial notice in the coming days. 

I hope we are informed of who was buying as the dumper was dumping.   

I'll try to load a chart.  

I Can't seem to do it could some please walk me through the uploading of charts as I've read the instructions 5 or so times and I'm sure I'm doing it right, I've resized the chart and saved in jpeg and png.   Both times I've tried to upload the upload just says it failed. 

    Frustrated Julles


----------



## investforwealth (23 April 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Another very nice move on this stock today... I'm not holding atm (although I wish I was) but I have made a tidy profit on it a couple of times on intra-day trades.  Seems to be a lot of interest building.  First looked at it because my partner grew up in D'Aguilar!


----------



## julles (24 April 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Well shame your not in at the moment or have you entered again?  I bought early April and have been fully pleased with it's steady gains since.


----------



## julles (26 April 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Up another 15% today looks to me like market has finally taken notice of our little moly play.    God Golly Miss Molly... !   Lol


----------



## investforwealth (26 April 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*



julles said:


> Well shame your not in at the moment or have you entered again?  I bought early April and have been fully pleased with it's steady gains since.




I did enter again, and mighty glad about that! 

Might have to go against my short-term focus and hang on for a while... missed out on some very nice gains on this little gem by being in and out.  Just wish I'd hung onto them when I picked them up at 0.12!


----------



## julles (26 April 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

I've been in since 4th April, sold some along the way and now wish I had not.  I'm happy to hold this one to see the roll out of the Mt Isa Uranium and Nickel results are due. Also more news on the Moly resource regarding licences and further drilling results.    

Bit risky to be out for too long expecially since it's now on buyers radar.

Regards Julles


----------



## motion (26 April 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Ye Julles you are right... now up 22% wow this is nice... and climbing fast... will be interesting to watch this baby out....


----------



## julles (26 April 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

What I really like motion is that there isn't many interested in Selling! 

 It's really got the markets favour at the moment, and with Moly prices in the news lately and toted to be the next U type mover DGR has there finger in a few pies as posted above.    

I'm a happy little camper.  :bananasmi


----------



## julles (26 April 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

The post I made above should read in since the 3rd of April I didn't bother to check the exact date, but I must day I'm delighted with the performance of DGR so far, 

Well done Minning for being the first to find this one. I'll be following your posts in future.


----------



## motion (26 April 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Now mmmmining I hope you got in on this one as it's turned out to be a good egg.... thanks for the info on the company and picking this one up = ....


----------



## julles (27 April 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Since I went on Broadband I have not been able to upload a chart, 

I must tell you all that I am a chartist and I see a gap, experience has taught me that gaps get filled.      Or Nearly  ...  see TRF for an example


and for the record ... I can post charts on other forums.   Go Figure! 

If anyone is interested in seeing charts and or views you can see mine at IC

Cheers Julles


----------



## julles (27 April 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

PS.  That's it from me,  I dont' like talkin to myself, good luck with any investments/trades you choose.     (for anyone that's reading and beyond.. lol )

Signing out,  :bekloppt:  Julles


----------



## Brujo (27 April 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Don't go, Julles!!

I know what you mean, some threads seem to get picked up, other's don't.

I look at threads like IBG and MUN which just seem to receive no interest whilst there are some real dogs out there that get heaps.

No endorsement of IBG by me, by the way. Just an example of a stock that has gone from 25c to $3.80 in 8 months yet just doesn't appear on the radar.


----------



## julles (27 April 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Brujo yea go figure!  

 I just checked out the ibg chart and wow, all I can say is wouldn't it be nice!


----------



## julles (27 April 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

I just received my invitation to the D'Aguilar Gold Limited Investor Presntation.   (yes in the mail) 

Here's and out line of what will be covered

: D'Aguilar has recently doubled the valuation of its Anduramba Molybdenume porject to and NPV of $155 million. 

: The Company is also Fast tracking its Mineral Development Licence Appliction at Anduamba

:Awaiting latest drilling results from the high grade Molybenum zone at Anduramba

; Awaiting assay results from the recent drilling of the Company's Nickel project 

: Continueing to advance the information memorandum for Mr Isa Metals, the company's uranium and iron oxide copper gold subsidiary.

2007 will be a milestone for the D'Aguilar with the Company investigating the listing of at least three of its' mature projects on recognized exchanges this year. 

The Preentation will the presented by Nicholas Mather, Managing Director of DGR
*
RSVP is to be by Monday the 30th of April* anyone wishing the hear the D'Aguilar story needs to ring a Greta Williams to make a booking.    I won't put her phone No. here but if any one is interested PM me and I'll send it to you. 

Presentations Dates 
*Brisbane* 6pm Thursday 3rd May, Kingston Room, Brisbane Polo Club, Eagle street

*Sydney* 6pm Monday 7th May, Launceston Room, The Menzies, Carrington Street

*Melbourne* 4pm Thursday 10th May Collins Room, Rialto Hotel on Collins

*Perth* 2pm Friday 11th May The terrace Room, Chiffley on the Terrace , Georges Terrace


----------



## motion (3 May 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Hi Guys, 

I'm not able to use pro trader today as I'm at a customer site..... anyone got any thoughts on why the big jump in DGR today... it seems to be flying high?

Thanks


----------



## julles (3 May 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Hi Motion, the Australian wide presentation starts in Brisbane tonight, I figure people are getting on board as they believe Dgr will spark brokers and their clients interest.    Don't forget we have Moly currently being drilled and Nickel results due.

Julles


----------



## Sean K (3 May 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

This looks pretty interesting to say the least. Good work if you were on it a month ago. I don't think I looked at becuase of the funny name.  

I notice it took off at the start of April in response to the Anduranmba Moly Project. Moly seems to be metal of the year so far. 

Market cap still $48m.

How does this compare to it's assets and potential?

The uranium potential around Mt Isa is definately a kicker too.


----------



## motion (3 May 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Thanks Julles, I think I will hold for a little longer this seems to be a good run... damn I hate not having pro trader when things like this happen. 

Will be interesting to see how it closes... I will see if I can get a graph up when I get home. 

Thanks again..


----------



## doogie_goes_off (3 May 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Can anyone summarise how these convertible notes work/will affect things?

SP seemed to like it.


----------



## julles (4 May 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Doggie, 

 It's basicaly a piece of paper that allows this private investment company to hand over 1.5 million and they get to convert that note at any time they see fit before April 2009 into shares?   Anyone is welcome to correct me and or explain it in a more detailed manner.    According to a poster on HC this will only dilute the shareholder base by 5% and all seem to agree it's a wise way of recieving funding for the bankable feasibility study.

Also it looks like the prensentaion night in Brisbane went well, if anyone attended can they post a summary for us please.

ASX Announcement
3 May 2007
$1.5 million raising as Converting Notes in Anduramba Molybdenum
D’Aguilar Gold Limited is pleased to announce that its subsidiary Anduramba Molybdenum Pty Ltd (Anduramba Molybdenum) has raised an amount of $1.5 million in mezzanine funding by issuing a converting note to assist with funding its bankable feasibility study and increased activity on the Anduramba Molybdenum project in South East Queensland.
The funds have been subscribed by a private investment company. Terms of the note provide for the compulsory conversion to shares in Anduramba within two years prior to a listing on a recognised exchange or a sale of Anduramba Molybdenum. In the event Anduramba Molybdenum has not been listed on a recognised exchange or sold by way of a trade sale prior to 30 April 2009 the note will convert into ordinary shares in D’Aguilar Gold Limited at the volume weighted average price of D’Aguilar shares over the proceeding 21 trading days before 30 April 2009.
A coupon rate of 10% per annum will accrue and be paid annually as converting notes in the same terms and conditions as the original notes issued.
The converting note provides for the mandatory conversion into shares in Anduramba Molybdenum based on an enterprise value for the project (not including cash or other assets) of $50 million if the conversion event occurs prior to 30 April 2008, and based on an enterprise value of $40 million (not including cash or other assets) should the conversion take place between 30 April 2008 and 30 April 2009. D’Aguilar will therefore suffer no more than a 4.54% dilution in Anduramba Molybdenum as a result of this funding.
Nicholas Mather, Managing Director of D’Aguilar commented “Raising mezzanine funds in Anduramba Molybdenum at this early stage of the evolution of the Anduramba project demonstrates the early success achieved on the project and highlights D’Aguilar’s ability to raise funds in its subsidiary companies at more favourable levels than by issuing D’Aguilar equity and with significantly less dilution. The minor dilution in Anduramba Molybdenum does not result in dilution of D’Aguilar shareholders equity in the other promising projects in the D’Aguilar pipeline. This funding will enable the Company to add considerable value to the Anduramba project and pave the way for raising further development funds.”
D'Aguilar recently released an upgraded pre-tax discounted NPV on the Anduramba project of $155m. Drilling activity is continuing on the high grade zone at Anduramba and regional targets are under investigation to delineate additional prospects with a view to increasing the resource size of the project.
ASX Code: DGR
D’Aguilar continues the feasibility work on Anduramba, currently focusing on metallurgical, crushing, milling, and plant design work with a panel of independent consultants. The Company is confident of further improvements in the assessed value of the Anduramba project on the basis of improvements in the resource size, the grade of the highgrade core zone, definition of additional silver credits and modelled operating cost reductions.
On behalf of the Board
D P Cornish
Company Secretary


----------



## sting (4 May 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Julles,

I attended the presentation last nite, all looks good.

1/ Outline given of new comany strategy... locate, drill, prove,form new company, spin off via IPO as stand alone entities for all projects individually.

2/ Anduramba to be up and operational within 2yrs
    Investment Co values this project alone to be worth more than the entire Co.

I got into this for an av of 15 cents..oh happy happy days relieves part of the pain of AGY

3/ JV interest has been shown with regard to the Mt Isa Metals Project particularly in regard to MT Gregory

4/ Drilling to commence next 1/4 on the rannes and bathurst area's

All in all it looks good market cap at the moment is valued at less than outside investors value the one project...ie buy into DGR for the Moly project and get the other projects for free.

I got into this for an AV of 15 cents ..Oh happy days ... relieves part of the pain from AGY


----------



## julles (4 May 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Ok thanks for that sting, strong accumulation happening today after the presentation.  Next week Sydney Melbourne and then Perth all looks positve for a strong year!


----------



## mick2006 (4 May 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Good to see the market is warming up to DGR has some very interesting projects. The best being the 
Anduranmba Moly Project which should be in production within 2 years. 

Currently awaiting Nickel assay results on another project.

And just to top it off some nice Uranium tennements in the Mt Isa region

Agree that the Australia wide presentation tour will certainly draw more attention which can only be a good thing


----------



## mick2006 (7 May 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

looks like a positive open for this monday morning, with the Australian wide presentation tour continuing this week in Sydney, Melbourne and Perth, looks like it is grabbing a fair bit of interest with continued buying and good volumes.

Also awaiting nickel assays from Queensland, and also progessing with drilling and sampling for molybdenum also in Queensland.  So no shortage of news over the coming weeks also in the process of arranging finance for the development of a 2 million tonnes per annum molybdenum project.

For the medium term investor they plan to spin off three companies by the end of the year covering commodities such as Uranium, Molybdenum, Nickel, with the whole company currently valued less than that of the Molybdenum project you can grab the Nickel, Gold, Copper, Uranium projects and spinoffs for free.


----------



## mick2006 (8 May 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

should push on nicely over the next day or so with drilling results due for nickel and molybdenum. Also presenting at the major resources forum in Sydney tomorrow afternoon will be a huge boost to the profile of the company.

Judging by the increase in volume over the last couple of weeks the two minor presentations in Brisbane last week and Sydney last night have already raised the profile.

The company is currently finalising feasability study on their Molybdenum project with discussions already underway for project financing and off-take agreements.

Just look what happened to MOL (Moly Mines) shareprice when they announced the decision to mine at their molybdenum project it went crazy.


----------



## mick2006 (8 May 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Just doing some number crunching on DGR Anduramba Molybdenum project and this is what it looks like

18.7mt at 0.088% mo eq
= 16456 tonnes of molybdenum
= 36,203,200 lbs of molybdenum

at price of $29 usd per lb

$1,049,892,800 usd

or at price of $34 aud per lb

$1,264,931,084 aud


As recently released the project has a discounted NPV of $155 million which if divided by fully diulted shares on offer of 154 million

gives the Anduramba Molybdenum project a value of $1 per share, which doesn't include the recent round of drilling or any future exploration upside!!

just goes to show how undervalued DGR is at the moment with a shareprice of only 32.5c compared to a value of $1 for just one of its projects not to mention some promising Nickel,Copper,Gold,Uranium projects.

Does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## doogie_goes_off (9 May 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Let's compare 2 inferred resources in the ground with metal equivalents -

DGR's moly project - 164560t (18.7Mt @ 0.088%) of moly equivalent at $25 a pound, say copper is $3.62 a pound then conversion is about 6.89 times for Copper %

So in copper equivalents that's (18.7Mt @ 0.605% Cu) OR simply 113,217t Cu equivalent

Market cap now $48 mill

NOW

Tak FNT's porphyry copper project - 

In copper equivalents (108Mt @ 0.5% Cu) OR simply 540,000t Cu equivalent

Market Cap approx $12 mill

Which is more under valued????

I used to be a fan of DGR until I did the sums!


----------



## mick2006 (9 May 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

There is no doubt that you could say there is dozens of companies that look undervalued compared to DGR if you just take into account resource sizes.  But also as important is that you must discount projects due to location, type and scale of mining operation, and capital costs to start up operations.

This is where DGR is much more advanced than alot of other companies the molybdenum project is 150km from Brisbane with easy access and power already sorted.  They are finalising the feasibility study already in discussions regarding project finance and off-take agreements.  

Compare this to say FNT or MGO which I do like the look of, but they are at least 4-5 years and alot of hard work before they will be digging anything out of the ground where DGR should be earning good profits within 2 years from their high grade molybdenum deposit.

Everybody has their favourite explorers which they hope turn in producers and I won't argue with anyone who wants to express their opinions because thats what the forums are about.  

DGR has been slowly re-rating over the last couple of weeks and it is good to see it consolidate around the 35c mark, with drilling assays due any time now the conclusion of the Australian wide presentation tour and news about the feasibility study and project financing due shortly, should hopefully push forward from here.


I just happen to like DGR more than the rest at the moment also hold large stakes in PNN,UMC,YML that rounds out my holdings for the explorers come producers.


----------



## drasicjazz (16 May 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

does anyone knows what happent to DGR today
i couldn t find anything negative today yet we lost 15 % 
and ended under the 0.3!!! 
(holding) and not selling just


----------



## explod (16 May 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

In my humble opinion it was ramped up to some degree on this thread back about the 24th to 26th April and  without any news from the Company there has been little to hold it up.   The mere rise of a commodity price does not do the trick unless larger institutional investors are focused on it.   I look first for upticks with large rises in volume, this tells me that some serious consideration is being given.   Fundamentally this stock should have a bright future so remains a watch


----------



## julles (17 May 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

I don't believe it was ramped at all, just brought to the attention of the forum.

This is just a technical retrace to test support at .285 many stocks do this as it did rise significantly with the upgrade of Molybdenum announced by the company at the beginning of April. 

Plenty of things happening with this one over the next 12 months

Regards Julles


----------



## motion (17 May 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*



drasicjazz said:


> does anyone knows what happent to DGR today
> i couldn t find anything negative today yet we lost 15 %
> and ended under the 0.3!!!
> (holding) and not selling just




Well lucky you held in there it's backup 15.25% today so it's a strong showing and still has the eye of a few people out there.....

I'm holding as I think there is alot more goodness to come....


----------



## drasicjazz (17 May 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

i ve been trading for alost a year now
and over that year i've learned a lot but the most important
thing that i have learned is ...
Don't try to understand the market...
buy in something you believe in
and stick with the story
and whatever happens ...
don't panic and do not sell in a rush 
because if you sell and think you will lose all your money
than that very next day the sp will shoot of...
with you on the sideline 
doing this  

and  as far as DGR ... i m happy to hold


----------



## Boyou (17 May 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Hey drasicjazz! 
                    At the risk subjecting myself to total derision from the fundamentalists and chartists out there ...I applaud your approach.Not a method ..just a feeling.How refreshing.

I'm holding DGR...and happy to see how they go.Good luck to both of us I say!

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## drasicjazz (28 May 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

is anyone hanging in here ?? Boyou?,
looks like there is some support at .26 
boyou what do you think about this situation?
cheers


----------



## motion (28 May 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*



drasicjazz said:


> is anyone hanging in here ?? Boyou?,
> looks like there is some support at .26
> boyou what do you think about this situation?
> cheers




Hey drasicjazz, 

Yep I'm just hanging in there... My exit plan was not till the end of the year based on the reporting of the company’s notices.... But to be honest after the last week or so I'm sitting down tonight and reviewing the company and my plans to stay on or not.... I'm just not confident in the company at the moment. I bought in at 0.18 and as u can see it’s peaked and just about to bottom out to the get in price. 

I think if my research shows’ me the door tonight I will be out tomorrow. Do you have any news on why this stock has fallen so much over the last couple of week ?

DYOR


----------



## drasicjazz (28 May 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

no it s a real question to me to
the only 'hold on to' that i have at the miniut is that .26 is support
but saying that ... the look of the grafph is not good
or good( entry point)... if she falls tomorrow than i ll sell too
but i still hope that support will hold and will climb away from it

nothing has changed but it did run hard so it s normal it falls back a bid 
BUT it has to hold or i sell too

cheers and thanks for he respons
i m only been trading for 14 months so consider me new
anyway my action is if tomorrow is white stay if its red leave


----------



## Boyou (28 May 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

drasicjazz,
              I am pretty much doing what you guys are doing...waiting to see.Am not confident enough to say what I think is going on with this one.I got into DGR because their Moly looks promising...Good luck to us all.

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## sting (28 May 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Just day dreaming an come up with this scenario.... would appreciate opinions....

FACT.... At the investor meeting in Bris they told us that they intended to spin off at least 2 poss 3 projects by the end of the yr

Now if I was a major player interested in buying into these floats esp the Moly one would it not be in my best interests to get the parent companies price down as low as possible to esure the lowest possible IPO price....

Given that the whole company is "valued" at 26 cents per share that would make the moly component of the company at best 10 cents a share and the other 2 projects at 5 cents a share leaving a balance of 6 cents per share for the remainder of DGR....

I reckon its in major players best interests to keep DGR SP as low as possible to get a cheap buy in on the Moly project

All CONSTUCTIVE opinions and critisisms appreciated

SEMPER UBI SUB UBI


----------



## arminius (28 May 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

hey there drop short,

this is what shi its me about investing...all this manipulation by shadowy figures. i think i might just do what i did last year and not read forums or look at the share price. forget it all.


----------



## motion (29 May 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*



arminius said:


> hey there drop short,
> 
> this is what shi its me about investing...all this manipulation by shadowy figures. i think i might just do what i did last year and not read forums or look at the share price. forget it all.




I have to agree with you here this is the problem reading forums and also DYOR.... I just wish there was more info out there sometimes.... this inside trading can really get to you and your bank account


----------



## julles (1 June 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Ok lets all just stop the crap shall we, it continues to astound me how Newbies buy a stock and literally need it to make the a million over night. 

Again DGR has now retraced and even formed a base at .26 .265 .27  area
Any hint of action/company announcement/ U spin offs/ Moly upgrade will  have the stock increase in value.  There is nothing Wrong with holding a good propect, it's dissappointing (emotional) that it dosen't continue to rise on it's prospects but you all can't keep blaming messages on message boards. 

If your unhappy with this stock/ company.   Than please sell and I'll buy them. 

 Julles


----------



## motion (1 June 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Julles, I think your comments are a bit hard... I think people like to chew the fat over things.. and yes people are new and people are old but at the end of the day we are here just to the fat...

I still hold..

I think DGR has great long term investment and I continue to buy while is at a steady price of 26-29c .....


----------



## julles (1 June 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Hard, it seems to me most people who have posted continue to blame someone else (ie me) for purchasing higher than the current share price. 

So lets stop blaming and continue to Chew to FAT


----------



## Boyou (1 June 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Bit more fat to chew on after todays result.

SP up almost 20/% on the announcement of appointment of Ian Levy 
to Cheif Exec. of Aus Ni Co...D'aguilar's Nickel Subsidiary.

Anyone know anything about Mr. Levy? The market sure thought it was good news.

Chomp ..Chomp!!

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## disarray (1 June 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*



arminius said:


> hey there drop short,
> 
> this is what shi its me about investing...all this manipulation by shadowy figures. i think i might just do what i did last year and not read forums or look at the share price. forget it all.




these "shadowy figures" you refer to leave large footprints. they are more like elephants, not ninjas.

http://www.thechartist.com.au/images/stories/The Hidden Strengths of Volume Analysis.pdf


----------



## arminius (3 June 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

yeah look,
 im not havin a go at individuals, but the system as a whole. i know theres thousands makin a living out of trading and whatnot but deliberate manipulation of a shareprice by the big end of town doesnt sit well. 
ive invested for a few years but have only recently logged onto these forums. much of my angst is pure ignorance, but i just pick stocks on supply n demand and political forces etc and leave it. ive put a fair bit of my families savings into dgr and will not sell. might be part of the will yet...depends if the kids behave themselves.lol.
one day i might understand how the big boys work, but until then, its just me and my frustration.

drop short...who'd ya serve with?


----------



## disarray (4 June 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*



arminius said:


> yeah look,
> im not havin a go at individuals, but the system as a whole. ... deliberate manipulation of a shareprice by the big end of town doesnt sit well.
> ive invested for a few years but have only recently logged onto these forums. much of my angst is pure ignorance, but i just pick stocks on supply n demand and political forces etc and leave it. ive put a fair bit of my families savings into dgr and will not sell.one day i might understand how the big boys work, but until then, its just me and my frustration.




arminius, read that link i just posted above you. its by nick radge and it explains how to read what the big boys are doing. price action and volume is as good as a calling card when the big money gets involved. of course we don't have the money they do, and our little trades here and there won't have any impact, but if you learn to read what the big money is doing you can hop on for a ride.

also you mentioned you just use supply and demand and political forces etc to pick a stock. do you read charts and indicators? knowing what the market is telling you will go a long way to reducing the angst you feel when you put a chunk of your family savings on the line.


----------



## sting (4 June 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

drop short...who'd ya serve with?


1 FLD.. now currently GRES Officer

Artillery leads dignity to what would otherwise be a vulgar brawl

SEMPER UBI SUB UBI


----------



## sting (4 June 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

The first of the spin offs has started..... AusNiCo to prepare IPO prior to listing on the ASX

At the investors Seminar in Bris we were told that this is one of three to spin off this yr

All is looking good

SEMPER UBI SUB UBI


----------



## arminius (4 June 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

thanks for that disarray. will check it out when im not so tired. 
i wouldnt know an indicator if it hit me on the head.
i picked ags at .30, slx at $3, and ede at .20. i didnt realise there was so much involved with all this chart stuff. 
i reckon dgr, if it all goes to plan, will be a major company in a years time, definately 2. the trouble is checking the sp and reading this forum each night makes it comperable to watching grass grow. i dont have the willpower to not look.  

my thought on charts has always been that they are like a footy scoreboard, merely recording the results of the days play. sometimes though the final score doesnt accurately reflect the game. you have to have a intrinsic knowledge of the game itself, ie data and facts about the company, to know whats really gonna happen. 
but i will study up. 
thanks


----------



## sting (12 June 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

up 7 % in the first hour this morning admittedly on low volume.. are people starting to wake up on how good this mob is

Cant wait till the 3 spin off's later this yr

SEMPER UBI SUB UBI


----------



## Boyou (12 June 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Finished up 17.29%.  Volume was OK too. Around 1.3 mil.

Perhaps its time has come..the spinoffs are exciting I agree.

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## Boyou (13 June 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

SP continuing to rise.Announcement regarding spinoffs up on ASX. 

Thats all I wanted to write actually ,but I have to fill up the quota ..tee dum tee dum...

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## Boyou (14 June 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Anyone living near the SEQld region might want to visit the Gold Coast for Resource Showcase.

Diagular Gold's Nicholas Mather wil present tomorrow along with many others

 Look it up  www.verticalevents.com.au

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## sting (19 June 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Good golly miss molly.. how much better can this get... everyway they look they keep finding more of this.

Maybe time to start looking at extending the lease area..at this rate they are going to run out of room

SEMPER UBI SUB UBI


----------



## sting (2 July 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Rawlings out ....Levy in Somethings up hope its not bad

I cant believe how big this moly is gunna get it keeps getting bigger an better all the time.

Surely now ppl must be starting to wake up to how undervalued this mob is

SEMPER UBI SUB UBI


----------



## Boyou (26 August 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

D'aguilar's SP took quite a tumble on Friday.

Down 3.5 c from previous day and I note half  of that sell off  of 105,200 came at exactly 11.48 .

Very puzzling.Any ideas?


----------



## sting (26 August 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

I cant believe how undervalued this SP is.. the moly mine alone is worth more than the current SP.  

I cant help but wonder if it is because of silence regarding the proposed 3 spin offs that are supposed to occur before the end of the yr. I would have assumed that they would have occurred progressively and they seemto have left it a bit late to start. I am also close to selling some off as it seems the spin offs may not occur

SEMPER UBI SUB UBI


----------



## Boyou (6 October 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

DGR continues to perplex me .
No trades at all yesterday until 5 mins before market close and then over 67 k.

Pushed the SP up 2 cents.

Perhaps there is something afoot!


----------



## doogie_goes_off (8 October 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

No trades at all today, does nobody love DGR anymore? There's no trading halt as far as I know. Spooky


----------



## motion (8 October 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*



doogie_goes_off said:


> No trades at all today, does nobody love DGR anymore? There's no trading halt as far as I know. Spooky




Hey Doogie_goes_off, I still hold and have topped up, with gold @ a high and Assays due back from the remaining holes soon I hope this will pick up. 

I do think the company has not done much marketing for a while and with them still not filling the chairman's position maybe people are holding off until an ann...

But we will see soon enough....


----------



## sting (16 October 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Ann just out the last 7 holes of the drill program are in.... showing further expansion at the Anduramba site

A. High Grade extension to Molybdenum (Mo) mineralisation in the Western sector
 Hole 49: 58 metres (m) @ 0.101% Mo
B. Further confirmation of mineralised porphyry in North Western sector
 Hole 51: 76m @ 0.06% Mo & 4.3g/t Ag = 0.067% Mo Equivalent (Mo Eq)*
Includes 14m @ 0.18% Mo & 12.8ppm Ag = 0.19% Mo Eq
 Substantial Cu intercept (8m @ 0.3% Cu) in vertical hydro-geological hole
 Hole 52: 162m @ 0.056% Mo & 12.2g/t Ag = 0.07% Mo Eq

Hopefully this will get this sp moving again


----------



## doogie_goes_off (8 November 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Great Hit from solomon's gold. These are grades and widths that will be mined without a shadow of a doubt, so if they get a few more hits DGR becomes a long term earner. Should see it stay positivie in a downward day for the twitchy market.


----------



## Boyou (13 November 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

SP did a nice jump today.
Perhaps a delayed reaction to Solomon Gold news or favourable response to the Share offer  involving Aus Ni Co. They are offering existing DGR shareholders first dibs at .22 share. 

Here's a promotional video that might be of intersest   GO Daggy!! 


http://www.investortv.com/company/DGR_08-11-2007-1635.html


----------



## doogie_goes_off (21 December 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Anduramba resource was upgraded to an indicated and inferred resource yesterday afternoon, will be interesting to see if the market digests this as good news, there appears to be good support at 20c, I'd like to see the market cap head back up with the Solomon’s gold project and Anduramba looking solid, maybe we'll get a little run in the new year, they really need to get a bankable feasibility done on the Anduramba moly project and get digging!


----------



## doogie_goes_off (21 December 2007)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Mr Market has a wierd sense of humor, upgrade your resources to indicated status - no change to the share price.

Announce some silver assays - up goes the share price.


----------



## Trader52 (24 March 2008)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Any ideas on what has happened to this one?  It looked like it was going OK, then nothing.

It was going to spin off a company, but that seems to have stalled.


----------



## sting (1 April 2008)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Dropped big time today to just 7 cents a share. People are turning their backs on this mob who in the past have spruicked it up big about spinning of 3 subsiduaries and then silence.

I attended their travelling roadshow presentations last yr when they promised to have spun off 3 companies by the end of the yr (2007) its 3 months into 2008 and yet not one spin off has occurred.

Starting to sound like this mob is another all talk no action maybe they have been taking lessons from the directors of GDN and even they given their poor track record were able to spin off WCU

SEMPER UBI SUB UBI


----------



## Trader52 (1 April 2008)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Huge turnover today and SP dived.  No anouncements.  Is this p[art of the Opes Prime fallout?  Are ANZ dumping shares that they held as security on Margin Loans at Opes Prime?  I heard that the same has happened to PDZ.

Someone is dumping a huge holding.  If it is directors we should know in a few days.

Anyone have ideas what happened?


----------



## doogie_goes_off (1 April 2008)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

My guess is that this is part of OPES fallout, but only a gut feeling. There seems to have been an institutional selldown of the stock of some sort over recent times. Looking cheap to me, time to watch for the turnaround.


----------



## grace (22 July 2008)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Well, Mt Isa Metals has been granted phosphate deposit and float off of Mt Isa Metals (holders have until Friday pm to take up priority entitlement).

http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080722/pdf/00862032.pdf

170 MT @ 16% P205

Near Legend's deposits.

Not holding, but a little bit of buying there today


----------



## doogie_goes_off (30 July 2008)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*

Spectacular cobalt grades from recent announcement, should see AusNiCo float go off without a hitch, anyone reckon that Mt Isa Metals will be under-subscribed. I think not.


----------



## Trader Paul (28 December 2010)

*Re: DGR - D'aguilar Gold*



Hi folks,

DGR ... expecting a positive reaction to a lunar trigger, around 19012011 ..... 

Happy New Year 2011 

      paul



=====


----------



## tastefultrade (6 December 2011)

armour is a shale gas sub of DGR, looking to list in feb. if they can get this one off the ground it could be enormous?!
they've just entered into a farm-in with Lakes Oil to develop Lakes' gippsland tenements. is this a good deal??? 
i've followed Dgr for a while - i think the business model is creative and has real potential. if armour can get away with a bang then it may jumpstart the dgr price and focus folks on the company BEHIND the subs rather than the spinoffs themselves!
i would also trust nick mather with gas companies (arrow, bow)
xposted!


----------



## springhill (20 July 2012)

Is anyone across DGR? I pulled this information from an investor presentation.

Market cap: $22.7m
Shares: 324m
Share price: 7 c
Value of DGR holding in listed assets: A$41.05m 



Diversified Global Interests
NAVAHO GOLD - 27m shares (29%)
SOLGOLD - 33m shares (9.6%)
MT ISA METALS - 50m shares (30%)
IRONRIDGE RESOURCES - 56.5%
ARMOUR ENERGY - 75m shares (25%)

• DGR Global backs new resource opportunity creators with equity
• Global exploration mandate TARGETING BULKS – iron, potash, phosphate, bauxite – new provinces
• Implementing DGR global expansion strategy
• We are not just a static investment house – we continually create assets, adding value.
• Maintain the emphasis on business generation and do it regularly – improve new project generation capability.
• Increase the project size steadily – raise the bar.
• Monetise the investments – increase liquidity with asset maturity.
• 5 listed assets now – 10 targeted in 5 years.


----------



## greggles (5 September 2018)

DGR Global up 17.65% to 10c today as a result of the Solgold effect.

BHP's Solgold swoop highlights DGR valuation gap


----------



## Knobby22 (5 September 2018)

greggles said:


> DGR Global up 17.65% to 10c today as a result of the Solgold effect.
> 
> BHP's Solgold swoop highlights DGR valuation gap
> 
> View attachment 89183



It's a good company. Undervalued, I own.


----------



## greggles (30 October 2018)

Knobby22 said:


> It's a good company. Undervalued, I own.




Last couple of months have been good for DGR. The company seems to have its fingers in a lot of pies, and by pies I mean small cap resource companies.

Its largest holdings appear to be SolGold plc, Armour Energy Limited, IronRidge Resources Limited, and Aus Tin Mining Limited. All four companies appear to be progressing their various projects and DGR has been benefitting from the increased share prices.


----------



## Knobby22 (1 January 2019)

Talk of a float off of one company. Will post more later.


----------



## Knobby22 (2 January 2019)

DGR owns 58% of unlisted Auburn Resources which appears to have found a good copper, nickel, cobolt , gold prospect. To fund further works there is a raising of seed capital to fund an\ IPO early this year.


----------

